# A nitch



## James Brothers (Oct 22, 2006)

This was my second time using bullnose and my first try at drywall art. It took some time to get those arches to look smooth but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, what do you think?


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2006)

*That Thar*

Makes my azz ache


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it looks like very nice work...is there a light up inside there?


----------



## James Brothers (Oct 22, 2006)

Its funny that you ask, I actualy suggested a light but the guy didn't want it.???


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

What's going in it? Very nice work. Hope you charged for it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow. That's really cool. 
I'm getting inspiration from this. 
Nice job, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drywalller (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice job,
1 question for you,where the bullnose meets the arch on the top section,did you have to customize one of the 3 way bull adapters?
I ask this as I had to do this on another project I have done.
You should post this on the Pictures section of this website,and ad more as you make them.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

A light for sure!

Nice work!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sweet!!! Your design?:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

try it with chamfer bead next time. it has more of a 45 look. I like using it to wrap windows for it makes the window look bigger


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Looks cool... how many hours ya got into it bud??


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Shame there's not a light in there! :laughing:


----------



## James Brothers (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies; I’ll try to answer your questions with one post. I’m not sure what you would put in it, I guest a plant maybe; I’m sure any woman could find something to put in it though. I actually built this in a house that my brother bought to remodel and is now selling. Like I said, this was only like my second, maybe third time working with this stuff. I didn’t even know that drywall art existed until a year ago when I came across the Trim-Tex website. I was amazed to see what other guys were able to do with drywall. Ever since then I’ve been coming up with all kinds of ideas and itching to try new things. So when my brother bought this house it was the perfect opportunity to try something new. 
I already had the idea of doing an arch with an angle in it before I came up with this. The idea was kind of floating around in my head one morning when I went to work on my brother’s house. When I got there I told him about my idea and drew a ruff sketch out on a peace of drywall. He liked it so I think that same day we framed it up through some rock on it. I did bring up the idea of putting a light in it but it didn’t happen. It wasn’t that he didn’t want it; he was just on a tight budget and anxious to get it done. Being that it was a tight budget also meant that I didn’t get paid for this. That’s ok thought I’m glad that I got to try something different, plus now I have something cool to add to my portfolio so it will pay of in the end. 
So, framing it and putting the rock and bead on wasn’t to hard. It was mudding it that was difficult. You can see from the picture that I did have to modify the three way a little bit, that hade it tuff to finish. Also I cut the bullnose myself with some snips to get it to make the curve. That was a mistake; each cut that I made was kind of buggered at the end. I actually had to use the cleaning tool that Trim-Tex makes to float mud over top of the bead on the arches, and that was probably the toughest part. Next time I will buy the pre-cut stuff. 
I don’t know how many hours I put into it, I just worked on it a little here and there as I was doing the rest of the drywall. I kick my self in the butt for not having kept track of how many hours I put into it! It would have helped a lot for figuring out a price for it. If any of you have ideas on what you would charge, let me know. When it was finished, I did actually think that it would have looked cool if I had used chamfer bead.
So hope that this answers all of your questions. Thanks for your comments! If you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

do you have any pix of the framing before rock...id like to see how you did the points of the arch.


----------



## James Brothers (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry no pictures of the framing. :sad:


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

A truly skilled craftsman:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

From looking at your picture it looks as tho the points of the arch don't line up the back one looks off set from the front, or maybe it's the way you took the picture. also isn't it a niche? Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

*Design*

I think that design is awesome, something that simple, (not saying the drywall process) can really dress up an average "square" boring, living room, den, etc. Very nice job! I got a job coming up where I might put two of these types of corner designs into front entry way.


----------



## James Brothers (Oct 22, 2006)

LukeOR said:


> I think that design is awesome, something that simple, (not saying the drywall process) can really dress up an average "square" boring, living room, den, etc. Very nice job! I got a job coming up where I might put two of these types of corner designs into front entry way.


 
Thanks, if you use it let me know how it turns out!


----------

